# Aqua Addicts store in Langley?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just wondering if they are still operating, never hear much about them.
Anyone know?


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

If you mean fish addicts then yes Eric is still operating. In fact he just moved from the alley entrance shop up to the shop with the road facing storefront. 

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

not sure who aqua addicts is, maybe you mean Fish Addicts?

Eric is open but they are moving into the curbside store front (so no longer located in behind) which should be way better for him. I haven't been since before the move started so I am curious to see what he will have going on... i read he will be adding a salt water section as well.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The reason you don't hear much about them is because there was complaints by sponsors, that he was getting free advertising on here , due to people mentioning his store and their great experience.. Arguments happened, redicoulous PM's were sent out. Now most people don't mention him on here. Now, he's the best kept secret in the lower mainland. 

With that being said. Fish Addicts is open. He's located just off 56th Ave, near 200th. As mentioned by others, he is in the process of moving locations. He will be carrying Salt water fish and Invertes eventually. Eric's plan is to have over 350 tanks setup. His store has the best selection of fish in BC. Tons of Africans, huge selection of tetras, live bearers, plants and many other odd ball fish. Great place to shop with knowledgeable staff. Its nice to see a fish store thriving, with so many closing their doors these days.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mtlister said:


> If you mean fish addicts then yes Eric is still operating. In fact he just moved from the alley entrance shop up to the shop with the road facing storefront.
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Ya I guess I got the name wrong. thanks


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll check them out when down in the LRL next! :bigsmile:


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure of the history with Eric or the politics behind being a sponsor, but he definitely should be. A really great store and in my experience a fantastic guy to deal with.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

does anyone know the store hours...I know are one time he was only open in the evenings.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Weekdays 6-9pm. Weekends 10am-6pm I believe


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just saw an update that starting in april, he will be open during the weekdays like 10-9pm or something like that.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

from their facebook page
HELLO HELLO HELLO -HUGE NEWS UPDATE !!!!!!! AS OF APRIL 1ST ,WE WILL BE OPEN FULL TIME HOURS AS FOLLOWS:

MONDAY-FRIDAY 10AM-9PM
SATURDAY/SUNDAY 10AM-6PM


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

cpat83 said:


> I just saw an update that starting in april, he will be open during the weekdays like 10-9pm or something like that.


You are right. Just off their FB page:

HELLO HELLO HELLO -HUGE NEWS UPDATE !!!!!!! AS OF APRIL 1ST ,WE WILL BE OPEN FULL TIME HOURS AS FOLLOWS:
MONDAY-FRIDAY 10AM-9PM
SATURDAY/SUNDAY 10AM-6PM


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully they add a stock list soon too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

They just changed their opening hours weekday 10am to 9PM weekends are the same

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He decided not to be a sponsor, I won't go into details, however I believe we were more than accommodating.

You can find his page at https://www.facebook.com/fishaddicts/


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Based on this thread, I decided to go check out Fish Addicts. I had never heard of the store before and I live right near there. That's because they've only been around less than a year. I was super impressed even though they were right in the middle of moving in and getting things set up and most of the tank lighting wasn't even set up yet. The owner was very friendly and helpful. They had the best selection of cichlids I've seen so far in fish store options around me. They will definitely be my destination of choice from now on.


----------

